# bar-d with 1000 posts!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wasn't sure if this was already posted about or not.... either way, congrats on 1000 posts! I know i've enjoyed every one of them and i'm sure i'm not the only one.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey welcome to the club.....drinks are on me.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CONGRADS bar-d*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Danny, I too have enjoyed them all. Thanks for your part in making this a great site.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Danny is supposed to buy all of us a drink for reading 1000 posts, Right?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe you are correct Ed.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HEY HEY You Guys, If you have been following bar-d its a 1000 ( FENCE ) Posts He's put up, just ask him?

Congratulations bar-d, have enjoyed all of your replies, you have helped mold this site to what it is today.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Fence post---thats funny Rick:roflmao:

Thanks for all the time you spend on PT Danny.

AND--- lets all thank bar-d's sidekick that keeps him in line---yup---you guessed it

*MINI*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks all, nice of you not to mention that most of the posts are just ramblings of a madman.
You are correct Ed. Drinks are on me. Everyone go to their favorite watering hole, order your favorite and tell them to put it on my tab.

Cheers!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Takes a madman to appreciate a madman bar-d !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Thanks all, nice of you not to mention that most of the posts are just ramblings of a madman.
> You are correct Ed. Drinks are on me. Everyone go to their favorite watering hole, order your favorite and tell them to put it on my tab.
> 
> Cheers!


ha ha...they kicked me out


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats Bar-D I have enjoyed every Post! the Only Madman I know looks at me in the Mirror every morning!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats Danny! I've enjoyed every one of them.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats! I have learned a ton already! Thanks!


----------

